# buzzing subwoofer with install rca convtered



## jigoku (Dec 16, 2011)

i have a rockford power 1100a 2 channel amp and a alpine type r
just installed and when i turn the car on the subwoofer makes a loud buzzing noise!
no music just a big loud buzzzzzz . it happens when i use the inputs from my rear speakers tapped into regular speaker wires to an radio shack rca soldored , it sounded fine with my old setup with the tapped speaker wires to rca. and now when i use the pre out from stereo its sound fine.. but it dosnt sound loud at all... thats why i used the rear speakers for input.. can anyone tell me why theres a big loud humming noise?? how to fix?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jigoku said:


> i have a rockford power 1100a 2 channel amp and a alpine type r
> just installed and when i turn the car on the subwoofer makes a loud buzzing noise!
> no music just a big loud buzzzzzz . it happens when i use the inputs from my rear speakers tapped into regular speaker wires to an radio shack rca soldored , it sounded fine with my old setup with the tapped speaker wires to rca. and now when i use the pre out from stereo its sound fine.. but it dosnt sound loud at all... thats why i used the rear speakers for input.. can anyone tell me why theres a big loud humming noise?? how to fix?


 It can be caused from a few things, more than likely you may need a ground loop isolator. It could also be your gains are turned up to high, simply put the best advice I could give you with the info I have from you is to buy an after market head unit made to be hooked up to an amp with four channel's on the RCA'S so you don't have to piggy back of the factory speakers.


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

jaggerwild said:


> It can be caused from a few things, more than likely you may need a ground loop isolator. It could also be your gains are turned up to high, simply put the best advice I could give you with the info I have from you is to buy an after market head unit made to be hooked up to an amp with four channel's on the RCA'S so you don't have to piggy back of the factory speakers.


 a ground loop isolator is the easy way out. your suposed to run the rca wires on the opposite side of the vehicle to stop this from happening. it does not happen all the time but it can happen. last time this happened to me i spent a week tyrying to figure out why and finaly reran the rca wires on the other side of the car away from the power cable and my ground loop was gone. your rca wires are probly too close to the power cable.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

sirtokesalot said:


> a ground loop isolator is the easy way out. your suposed to run the rca wires on the opposite side of the vehicle to stop this from happening. it does not happen all the time but it can happen. last time this happened to me i spent a week tyrying to figure out why and finaly reran the rca wires on the other side of the car away from the power cable and my ground loop was gone. your rca wires are probly too close to the power cable.


 It may help you to read the original post, he taped into the rear speakers using a converter. So the is no RCA running from the head unit, what you refer to is called "cross talk" when you have power to close to a signal wire. opcorn:


----------

